# Help with soldering 3.5mm



## Cika_Maree (Apr 10, 2021)

Ok so my mic on my phone died, and i want to solder a mic from headphones inside the phone on 3.5mm jack. I want to ask if someone have a scheme for female 3.5mm jack like what is mic what is left and right and ground, i found that wire on my headphones was white so do i need to only connect this wire or every wire that i have on my headphones?



Cika_Maree said:


> Ok so my mic on my phone died, and i want to solder a mic from headphones inside the phone on 3.5mm jack. I want to ask if someone have a scheme for female 3.5mm jack like what is mic what is left and right and ground, i found that wire on my headphones was white so do i need to only connect this wire or every wire that i have on my headphones?


Oh and i will use the leaser audio app i think its called something like that to use speakers on my phone and microphone from my headphones


----------



## bobbybluz (Apr 10, 2021)

Tip should be left channel, ring right channel, base is ground.


----------



## Cika_Maree (Apr 10, 2021)

bobbybluz said:


> Tip should be left channel, ring right channel, base is ground.


Yes but i need to known where is mic on female port. The one thats on the phone


----------



## oobymach (Apr 10, 2021)

This what you're looking for?


----------



## Cika_Maree (Apr 10, 2021)

oobymach said:


> This what you're looking for?
> 
> View attachment 196078


Yes that scheme but for the female port, the one you put headphones in


----------



## basco (Apr 10, 2021)

would this help at min 02:53


----------



## elghinnarisa (Apr 10, 2021)

Cika_Maree said:


> Yes that scheme but for the female port, the one you put headphones in


That depends on what socket you use. They look slightly different but if you have the part, or know the part, or at least know what device it is (so one can find which part it uses) you can find the pinout for it. Or, measure it yourself.
There are many different designs and types of jacks you can find and their pinout can differ depending on part, so without knowing which part it is you are trying to solder, no one can tell you which pin is what.


----------

